# planted tank



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

A couple pics of a tank I've had up for a while. I do have some old threads here somewhere that have some older pics of you want to see them.

any questions?

View attachment 112813


View attachment 112814


View attachment 112816


View attachment 112817


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

that looks so nice dude!... it almost looks fake its so nice...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what kinda grass is planted in the last pic??


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks, Its a work in progress.

The grass is dwarf sagittaria.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice scape, it looks great, I would leave it


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Great looking setup

Saggitaria-Most underated plant EVER.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah, I started w/ 5 plants, now there's prob 20-30.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

Nice set up. could you give some specs on the tank? (lighting, filtration, dosing, etc?)


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice, though I think its even better in person when you can see the shrimp and fish in there as well.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

tell us about the lighting


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

traumatic said:


> yeah, I started w/ 5 plants, now there's prob 20-30.


I bought 18....Now everyone of em has about 5 lil baby plants shooting off, my one big one has 11! I've bought some E. Tennelus and not only does my Saggitaria grow better, but looks better too.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

the lights are just standard GE plant & aquarium bulbs. 20 w each. they are pretty dull looking.

the rest of the specs:

zoomed 501 canister 
penguin 170 HOB
ac301 powerhead (rarely ever on)

I dose prob 1ml each flourish excel and comprehensive pretty much every day if I'm home. I've also used flourish gravel tabs when setting up this tank.

The gravel is Schultz aquatic soil (works well and very cheap at home depot)

I never test my water. I do about 20% water changes once a week.

the top pic looks dim because I think there is only one light on or they are both centered on the tank. I usually stagger them because they are so short.


----------

